# Hostess



## SaritaSarang

Como se dice, " hostess"   en ingles?  Estoy hablando de la persona que te lleva a la mesa y te da un menu en un restaurante.   Anfitriona? Capitan?


----------



## BPG

Una posible traduccion sería "Camarera"


----------



## SaritaSarang

Pero Camarera es lo mismo que Mesera, si?   Y Ellos hacen un trabajo diferente que un hostess, un hostess solamente lleva la gente a una mesa, y nada mas.   Pero hostess es camarera tambien?


----------



## sarabandaa

He visto edecán/edecanes en español y también lo dejan en inglés como hostess.


----------



## SaritaSarang

Todavia no lo entiendo.  Hostess y Waiter/Waitress son trabajos diferentes. 
Si mesero/camarero = waiter/waitress,  entonces hostess = ?


----------



## ivanovic77

El término correcto en español es _*anfitrión*_.


----------



## BPG

En España quien te indica la mesa en la que te debes sentar (en algunos restaurantes) es el Jefe de comedor, que habitualmente se designa con la palabra francesa de "Maître". Aquí edecán no está en uso. Anfitrión se usa mejor en un contexto doméstico: cuando vas a cenar a casa de unos amigos, quien te invita es el "anfitrión"


----------



## Lusobe

Sarita:

Sabes si la profesión de hostess tiene algún otro nombre en inglés. Por ejemplo, hostess se refiere a una mujer, cómo se llaman si son hombres? Es para darme una pista.

Saludos


----------



## SaritaSarang

ivanovic77 said:


> El término en español correcto es _*anfitrión*_.



Por eso, cuando voy a un restaurante, puedo decir a mi amigo, " pide a la anfitrióna una mesa cerca de la ventana?


----------



## ivanovic77

sarabandaa said:


> He visto edecán/edecanes en español y también lo dejan en inglés como hostess.


 
Según el Diccionario de la RAE:

*edecán**.*
(Del fr. _aide de camp_).

*1. *m._ Mil._ Ayudante de campo.
*2. *m. irón. coloq. Auxiliar, acompañante, correveidile.
*3. *com._ El Salv._ y_ Méx._ Persona que ayuda a los participantes en una reunión, congreso, etc.


Yo creo que el edecán sería más como un azafato. ¿Puede ser? Eso sí, la palabra es usada sólo en México y El Salvador, según el diccionario.


----------



## SaritaSarang

Hostess es el nombre para hombres tambien, pero hombres no tienen este trabajo tanto, normally es trabajo que hace mujeres.


----------



## sarabandaa

hostess: a woman in charge of a public dining room who seats diners 
Hola sarita, es lo que decías al principio, una chica/mujer de buena presencia que cuando llegas al restaurante te acompaña a la mesa y te pregunta si todo está bien durante la velada. Es una relaciones pública y suele estar a la entrada para recibir a los clientes.


----------



## SaritaSarang

Disculpa, Hostess es una mujer,  "host" es el hombre.


----------



## tortuga721

En un restaurante waiter/waitress se diría mesera o mesero. Estoy de acuerdo que 'hostess' es diferente, eso se refiere a la persona que te recibe y toma tu nombre para anadirlo a la lista de espera. Camarero/a lo he visto más usado en terminos de la persona que te lleva a un cuarto de hotel, pero también se usa como mesero/a. Hostess; yo diría anfitrion/na. 
Edecan creo que se refiere más a un guía como en un context de un evento o un museo.


----------



## ivanovic77

SaritaSarang said:


> Por eso, cuando voy a un restaurante, puedo decir a mi amigo, " pide a la anfitrióna una mesa cerca de la ventana?


 
Sí, a mí me suena bien. ¡Muy elegante! Pero no sé si en España alguien se atrevería a decir algo tan refinado. Con el sentido del ridículo que tenemos... Aquí sencillamente diríamos: "_Pide una mesa cerca de la ventana_" Desconozco cómo será en países latinoamericanos.


----------



## SaritaSarang

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## sarabandaa

Lo de edecán lo he visto anunciado en algunos lugares, por ejemplo, y no lo he visto anunciado para hombres, lo siento:

AREA LABORAL: *ALIMENTACION Y HOSPEDAJE*OCUPACION: *HOSTESS*PUESTO: *HOSTESS-EDECAN*FUNCIONES Y ACTIVIDADES A REALIZAR: *TOMA DE ORDENES DE COMENSALES, TIENE QUE SER UNA CHICA ATRACTIVA, ADEMAS DE EXCELENTE PRESENCIA.*TIPO DE EMPLEO: *TIEMPO COMPLETO*


----------



## SaritaSarang

ivanovic77 said:


> Sí, a mí me suena bien. ¡Muy elegante! Pero no sé si en España alguien se atrevería a decir algo tan refinado. Con el sentido del ridículo que tenemos... Aquí sencillamente diríamos: "_Pídeles una mesa cerca de la venta_" Desconozco cómo será en países latinoamericanos.



Y en España se usa la palabra, " edecán" en vez de "anfitrion"?


----------



## pcongre

> Y en España se usa la palabra, " edecán" en vez de "anfitrion"?


Diría que ninguno. Aunque los dos se podrían usar teóricamente, en la práctica yo solo he oído maître (pronunciado "metre" e invariable para ambos sexos).


----------



## Lusobe

No, la palabra edecán no se utiliza, incluso me parece anticuada. En realidad no tenemos la figura de la hostess de la que nos hablas. Por eso estoy de acuerdo con Ivanovic en que anfitriona suena bien. El español que va a EE.UU., seguramente la llamaría camarera, sin distinguirla de las que sirven. O jefa, si da la impresión de mandar, de ser la dueña o de estar a cargo de la caja. O maitre en un restaurante caro.


----------



## SaritaSarang

Okay, ahora entiendo mucho mejor, gracias a todos


----------



## BPG

En España esa figura no se encuentra muy extendida, unicamente en restaurantes de moda. A mi en este caso me suena mejor "relaciones públicas". Edecán no se usa habitualmente suena muy antiguo. Anfitrión tampoco se usa para ese significado (ver el diccionario de la RAE). Lo mas próximo, insisto, es "Jefe de Comedor" o Maître


----------



## pcongre

Pensándolo bien, creo que Lusobe tiene razón, aunque lo más parecido que tenemos aquí sea la palabra 'maître', si no se trata de un hombre con bigote y pajarita y en un restaurante caro, basándonos en estereotipos cinematográficos, la mayoría diríamos 'la camarera' o  'la camarera que hace de anfitriona', como sustituto barato de maître


----------



## Soy Yo

BPG said:


> En España esa figura no se encuentra muy extendida, unicamente en restaurantes de moda. A mi en este caso me suena mejor "relaciones públicas". Edecán no se usa habitualmente suena muy antiguo. Anfitrión tampoco se usa para ese significado (ver el diccionario de la RAE). Lo mas próximo, insisto, es "Jefe de Comedor" o Maître


 
Me imagino que tienes razón.  En EE.UU. esta persona "recibe al cliente."  Si hay espera, apuna su nombre y lo llama cuando hay mesa disponible.  Generalmente lo acompaña (guía) a la mesa y le da el menú (la carta), diciéndole que un(a) camarero/a pronto lo atenderá.


----------



## ivanovic77

Sí, anfitrión aparece unido a (hosting) en muchos anuncios de restaurantes y ofertas de empleo. Pero la verdad, no recomiendo que utilice la palabra anfitriona, primero porque va a pasar un mal rato intentando pronunciarla, y segundo porque el interlocutor le va a responder: _¿Mande?_ 

Si está en Estados Unidos, que use el buen Spanglish y que diga: _Pidele a la jostes una mesa cerca de la ventana._ Y si está en España, lo recomendable es decir, si estás en el restaurante: _Pídele a la chica una mesa cerca de la ventana._ Y si lo dices antes de llegar al restaurante, simplemente: _Pide una mesa cerca de la ventana. _Es lo que decimos, que la figura del _host_ no está bien instaurada en los restaurantes españoles. Y en cuanto a Latinoamérica, ya no opino, porque ni idea.


----------



## Soy Yo

No me parece dificil de pronunciar "anfitriona".


----------



## SaritaSarang

Pues estoy segura de que puedo decir, " la jostes" y gente que habla español me entenderia tambien jajaja.


----------



## ivanovic77

Soy Yo said:


> No me parece dificil de pronunciar "anfitriona".


 
Pues yo que soy nativo, trato de imaginarme en un restaurante diciéndole a mi acompañante "_Pide a la anfitriona..._" y no me veo. Seguro que a la altura de la* t *de anfitriona sufriría una crisis existencial y me quedaría paralizado 

Pero bueno, quizá esto tendría que reservármelo para un foro de psiquiatría...


----------



## amj167

En español en Latinoamérica se utiliza la palabra "*Recepcionista*" para describir a la persona (en esta caso mujer) que recibe a los clientes en un restaurante y los ubica en una mesa.

Saludos,
Alicia


----------



## Aguas Claras

Quería añadir algo a este hilo: estoy escuchando la radio y están hablando de las distintas funciones en un restaurante. Así que creo que otra posibilidad es "el/la responsable de sala".


----------



## FromPA

Lusobe said:


> Sarita:
> 
> Sabes si la profesión de hostess tiene algún otro nombre en inglés. Por ejemplo, hostess se refiere a una mujer, cómo se llaman si son hombres? Es para darme una pista.
> 
> Saludos


maître d' - Wiktionary


----------



## Howtek19

Hostess es la "anfitriona" en un restaurante, es la encargada de comprobar la reserva y acompañarte a la mesa, el hombre que hace esa misma función se llama Hoster


----------



## Mr.Dent

I wouldn't use the word _edecan_. In some countries this word is used for women who work in a bar. 


> A group of female politicians who held a forum about Mexico’s _edecan _industry in 2014 concluded that the job is sometimes a front for prostitution and that the models face precarious employment conditions.   No more 'edecanes:' eye-candy models no longer allowed at Mexico City events


----------

